# Sind diese Temperaturen zu hoch ?



## Apex_Predator (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo ich habe seit 2 Tagen einen Predator Helios 300. Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt von dem Gerät was Qualität und Hardware betrifft für das Geld. Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich aber und das sind die Temperaturen. Im Idle sind es ca 55° beim Spielen komme ich auf 75° GPU und CPU 78-89° ! 

Ich habe alle aktuellen Treiber installiert und sogar das neueste BIOS. 

Der 7700hq wurde undervoltet mit stabilen - 0,125mhz trotzdem sind die Temps so hoch.

Leider kann ich die Wärmeleitpaste nicht tauschen da ich sonst die Garantie verliere.

Das einzige was ich am NB geändert habe sind 8Gb extra RAM und eine Samsung Evo 960.


Sind meine Temperaturen wirklich so ungewöhnlich oder rede ich mir da nur was ein 

Mfg


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Februar 2018)

Schau dir mal die Temps in dem Test an... Test Acer Predator Helios 300 (7700HQ, GTX 1060, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Scheint also Normal.


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2018)

Und welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## Apex_Predator (9. Februar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Und welche Grafikkarte?



Gtx 1060 6gb normaler Chip nicht der Q Max.
7700hq
16 GB 2400mhz DDR4. 

Das kann doch nicht normal sein,  kein wunder das soviele Gaming Notebooks im alter an kalten Lötstellen verrecken


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2018)

Der 7700hq meines Asus geht auch bis 90°C hoch, die GTX1070m bis 80°C. Das ist völlig normal für die kleinen Kühllösungen.


----------



## Apex_Predator (9. Februar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Der 7700hq meines Asus geht auch bis 90°C hoch, die GTX1070m bis 80°C. Das ist völlig normal für die kleinen Kühllösungen.



Ja ist schon irgendwo verständlich aber spielen am Schoß ist kaum möglich. 

Aber gut zu wissen das es "normal" ist.

Lohnt sich ein externer Kühler ?

Und ab wann werden die Temps zu hoch das sie die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigen ?

Ich meine die 97° im Test sind ja heftig.

Ein Asus hatte ich auch mal einen G73JH Tarnkappenbomber  was die Kühlung betraf war das Top  !


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (9. Februar 2018)

Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Ja ist schon irgendwo verständlich aber spielen am Schoß ist kaum möglich.


Dafür sind Gaming Laptops auch nicht gedacht. Die sind für den Tisch.


> Und ab wann werden die Temps zu hoch das sie die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigen ?


Der CPU/GPU sind solche Temperaturen ziemlich egal, der Laptop schaltet sich selbst ab wenn es zuviel wird. Einzig die Elkos können leiden, aber eigentlich sollte der Hersteller  105°C Hochtemperatur geeignete verbauen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Februar 2018)

Apex_Predator schrieb:


> ,  kein wunder das soviele Gaming Notebooks im alter an kalten Lötstellen verrecken


Das hat mehr mit Reinzinn als Lot und dessen Phasenübergängen zu tun.


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2018)

Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Ja ist schon irgendwo verständlich aber spielen am Schoß ist kaum möglich.
> 
> Aber gut zu wissen das es "normal" ist.
> 
> ...



Auf dem Schoß ohne Unterlage? Das versaut die Kühlung ja richtig und dazu sind sie absolut nicht gedacht. Da muss ne flache Unterlage drunter, damit die Lüfter auch ihre Luft kriegen.

Ich mach mir da absolut keine Sorgen, die Chips halten alles locker aus und müssen nicht bei 50°C unter Volllast frieren. Auch die Lebensdauer hat bei mir noch immer bis zu einem nötigen  Aufrüsten ausgereicht.


----------



## Apex_Predator (9. Februar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Auf dem Schoß ohne Unterlage? Das versaut die Kühlung ja richtig und dazu sind sie absolut nicht gedacht. Da muss ne flache Unterlage drunter, damit die Lüfter auch ihre Luft kriegen.
> 
> Ich mach mir da absolut keine Sorgen, die Chips halten alles locker aus und müssen nicht bei 50°C unter Volllast frieren. Auch die Lebensdauer hat bei mir noch immer bis zu einem nötigen  Aufrüsten ausgereicht.



Es liegt nicht auf meinen Schoß sondern eher zwischen meinen Beinen es zieht genug luft von unten und kann sie auch abführen gerade spiel ich Wildlands seit 2 Stunden und die Temps sind ca 72 gpu 81 cpu. 

Das einzige was richtig heiß gerade wird ist der Rahmen oberhalb  der Tastatur den kann man fast nicht mehr berühren o.O


----------



## the.hai (9. Februar 2018)

Apex_Predator schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht auf meinen Schoß sondern eher zwischen meinen Beinen



Das klingt ja mordsbequem^^ aber wirklich zirkulieren kann die luft drumrum nicht. nenn mich langweilig, mein notebook steht immer vor mir auf dem tisch^^


----------



## Apex_Predator (9. Februar 2018)

the.hai schrieb:


> Das klingt ja mordsbequem^^ aber wirklich zirkulieren kann die luft drumrum nicht. nenn mich langweilig, mein notebook steht immer vor mir auf dem tisch^^



Gar nicht ich weiß das ein Tischbetrieb das beste ist,  ich besorg den kleinen extra einen Notebookkühler und dann wird er zu 85% in seinem Leben nur über Hdmi und Funk Peripherie am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer hängen 

Ich hab ihn nur gekauft weil mein Desktop im Schlafzimmer steht dadurch kann ich in der Nacht nicht spielen weil mich sonst meine Freundin angeht 

Deswegen habe ich mir den Predator gekauft um auf der Coach zocken zu können oder wenn ich unterwegs bin deshalb viel auch die Wahl auf den 15.6 Zöller. 

Aber zurück zum Thema der Rahmen wird richtig heiß obwohl die Hardware eigentlich im grünen Bereich ist laut Predator Sense und Afterburner.


----------



## Apex_Predator (6. Juni 2018)

Mittlerweile hat mein NB bei Ark 97° und ich bring es nicht runter.

Hab undervolt mit - 0,125v und throttle stop benutzt nichts hilft auch das ändern der Energie optionen und das deaktivieren des Turbos hilft nichts.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen anderen Lösungsvorschlag. ?


Mfg


----------



## n4nix77 (7. Juni 2018)

Ein Couchmaster von Nerdytec fürs Sofa und du Zockst wie an einem Schreibtisch. Das Problem mit der Freundin kenne ich 

Die Temps sind aber wirklich nicht feierlich. Nicht weil dadurch deine CPU stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, die CPU hat genügend Schutzfunktionen, sonder weil der Takt massiv gedrosselt werden dürfe bei den Temps.
Das einzige wäre wirklich ein tausch der Paste wäre wirklich das einzige was helfen konnte (je nachdem wie gut oder schlect die ACER Stock Paste ist. Aber um ein ordentliches ergebniss zu erziehlen müsste man schon Liquid Metal nutzen. Und das sollte man definitiv nicht unbedacht tun. 

Der Tastaturrahmen bei meinen Aliens wird auch sehr warm.


----------



## Apex_Predator (7. Juni 2018)

n4nix77 schrieb:


> Ein Couchmaster von Nerdytec fürs Sofa und du Zockst wie an einem Schreibtisch. Das Problem mit der Freundin kenne ich
> 
> Die Temps sind aber wirklich nicht feierlich. Nicht weil dadurch deine CPU stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, die CPU hat genügend Schutzfunktionen, sonder weil der Takt massiv gedrosselt werden dürfe bei den Temps.
> Das einzige wäre wirklich ein tausch der Paste wäre wirklich das einzige was helfen konnte (je nachdem wie gut oder schlect die ACER Stock Paste ist. Aber um ein ordentliches ergebniss zu erziehlen müsste man schon Liquid Metal nutzen. Und das sollte man definitiv nicht unbedacht tun.
> ...



Und genau das hab ich heute machen lassen mit Absprache von Acer verlor ich auch nicht die Garantie bin dann zu einem It Techniker gegangen und hab mir die Paste von ihm mit Rechnung tauschen lassen.

Das Ergebnis ist mit undervolt beachtlich und das selbst mit no name Paste ohne Flüßigmetal. 

Die Lautstärke hat sich auch gebessert.

Habe jetzt im Idle 46° und unter last maximal 77° bis 83° und das bei sehr Prozessorlastigen Spielen.

Vorher waren es 60° und 97° und eine einzige Ruckelorgie wegen heftigsten Throttlen.


----------

